# Happy Gotcha Day, precious Kodee Bear! (pic heavy)



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

One year ago today I went to see a male GSD puppy. I was just going to "look" (famous last words, right? Ha!), and to make a long story short, I drove 1-1/2 hours home on a Friday night in rush hour traffic (with 3 kids 6 and under), on a holiday weekend, with a little 6.4 lb ball of fluff in my lap.







He looked like a little bear cub rather than a puppy, so I named him Kodee Bear.







I decided to go ahead and get myself a GSD puppy, as I'd always wanted one, and we needed something happy in our lives at the time after my dad died and my DH left me and our kids. He is my best friend now, and the best thing to happen to me and my kids in a long time!

Now he's been with us a year, and I can't imagine life without him. He is part of our family and our routine. My kids adore him, and the feeling is mutual. He's spoiled rotten. He has more toys than most children, and he eats like a king, gets played with or petted constantly. His greatest joy besides playing with "his" kids is playing with his kids' friends when they come over to visit. He goes with us in the car everywhere, and he finally wormed his way into sleeping on the foot of my bed last week.







Rotten pup!

Happy Gotcha Day, Kodee! We love you!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Kodee! Great pics!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Dear Kodee, you have my permission to bite mom when she puts stupid things on your head and not only takes pictures of you like that but then posts them for the whole world to see. Stick with me, kid, I'll show you the ropes. Love, Gracie

PS: Congrats!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a beautiful boy, and such an adorable puppy!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day Kodee!!!


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Dear Kodee, you have my permission to bite mom when she puts stupid things on your head and not only takes pictures of you like that but then posts them for the whole world to see. Stick with me, kid, I'll show you the ropes. Love, Gracie
> 
> PS: Congrats!!!!


Ha-ha! I am innocent of all charges.







Well, I DID take pics and post them, but my 7 yr old DD's little friend is the one who put the toys on his head. I walked into the kitchen, and there's Kodee sitting there with a big grin on his face and an octopus hanging on his head. I couldn't pass that photo opportunity up.







I have to give him credit for being a good sport.







Not only does he take abuse from "his" 3 kids, but from their friends, as well. LOL!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Kodee! He is so beautiful!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day to a handsome handsome boy!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, handsome Kodee!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Happy Gotcha Day, precious Kodee Bear! (pic he*

Happy Gotcha Day, Kodee - what a precious pup!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Happy Gotcha Day, precious Kodee Bear! (pic he*

Who got who.... What a beautiful Kodee Bear you are living with! Your children are very lucky to have him in their lives. Just remember the
childhood memories of first dogs, your kids will have sooo many great ones!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Happy Gotcha Day, precious Kodee Bear! (pic he*



> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl Your children are very lucky to have him in their lives.


And I'm sure sweet Kodee Bear feels the exactly same way.

Happy Kodee Gotcha Day to your whole family!

MJ


----------

